# I live in South Wales and would love to go to reptile show...



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, my hubbie and I were talking bout reptile shows today. We have never been to one, and was wondering if there are in any coming up soon. We would travel approx 2 hrs to show!!! Can anyone tells us a bit bout the shows? Whats there? Locations pls? Prices? Children friendly and any activites for children? Do people sell reptiles and how would I go bout transporting them home if I was interested in purchasing a new addition? As I said we have never been to one so would be grateful for any respones.
Thanks


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Right there are loads going on its just looking out for them on here so you can find out when. Unfortunately there was one in the South West this morning so you missed it. Yes they do sell reptiles and they are already in a plastic box ready for you to take home


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Next semi-nearest one I can think of is the Kidderminster one, which is the 9th August if I remember correctly. There's Doncaster and an Essex one beforehand, but they're pretty far, even for me living in Bristol.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ummm Theres one in the west midlands coming up 

Is lee's nickname Budgie


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

West Midlands one is on August 9th, in Glades arena Kidderminster. Looking to be huge, sent more forms out today. Not too far from South Wales and should be an excellent day out!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

May go to the reptile show in Kiddermister (although day after coming home from hols)
What time do the shows start? Is there an entry fee?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> May go to the reptile show in Kiddermister (although day after coming home from hols)
> What time do the shows start? Is there an entry fee?


Takes place 11-5 on 9th August.

Adult entry fee is £3.50, children £2.00, but under twelves free.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

have anyone got full details of this show?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Full details would be good? 
Postcode also I think we will def be there :2thumb:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> have anyone got full details of this show?


From the WMRS website:

9th August 2009

Kidderminster Glades Arena
 Wyre Forest Glades
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP

​Time: 11am - 5pm

​Entry cost: £3.50 Adults (16+)
£2.00 12-15 years old
Under 12's free

​Disabled Access and Toilets.​ Parking situated right outside the arena.​Less than 10 minute walk from Kidderminster train station.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry again for posting in your thread, i never been to a show before what happens there?
i belive people sell reptiles, good prices or shop prices, morphs?
tanks?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> sorry again for posting in your thread, i never been to a show before what happens there?
> i belive people sell reptiles, good prices or shop prices, morphs?
> tanks?


I've only been to one so far, but different breeders sell their reptiles on tables, and there's a lot to choose from morph wise, as each different breeder will prefer different things. There's normally livefood sellers, and depending on the table, the prices differ, but you're bound to find something worth while if you do go. I'd say the prices are pretty good, especially if you need to stock up on food.

Might be people with vivariums (especially custom made ones), or with second hand gear.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ringo said:


> I've only been to one so far, but different breeders sell their reptiles on tables, and there's a lot to choose from morph wise, as each different breeder will prefer different things. There's normally livefood sellers, and depending on the table, the prices differ, but you're bound to find something worth while if you do go. I'd say the prices are pretty good, especially if you need to stock up on food.
> 
> Might be people with vivariums (especially custom made ones), or with second hand gear.


ok thanks soo alot of money to go shopping


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*sorry again for posting in your thread, i never been to a show before what happens there?*
*i belive people sell reptiles, good prices or shop prices, morphs?*
*tanks? *- No problem at all you are asking same as me :2thumb:
I never been to one before either maybe we should hire a mini bus from south wales to kiddermister show :lol2: Anyone interested???
Also thank you so much for the info Ringo very grateful...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Also thank you so much for the info Ringo very grateful...


Not a problem. Hope to see you there! : victory:


----------



## x-Al-x (May 24, 2010)

any more this year coming up?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

x-Al-x said:


> any more this year coming up?


The CREAKS show in Kidderminster is a 2 hour drive from Cardiff, not too bad at all.


----------

